# Info on Sunset Resorts, Cancun & Playa del Carmen



## lavy (Mar 16, 2006)

Just received an assessment for damages incurred by hurricanes beyond insurance coverage.  It was not signed.  1.  Has anyone else received the same?  2.  Is this legal? Thanks.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 16, 2006)

Is anything the Sunset Group does, legal ?


----------



## jules54 (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes I also received the special assessment. I am pretty sure it is legal. I hope others with more legal expertise post on this. I don't know how many owners there are in that organization, but you are talking about alot of owners. All the owners will be required to pay this assessment no matter which resort you own at. That will be alot of revenue.


----------



## tkinpa (Mar 18, 2006)

We to recieved this mailing. They say they have a legal right to do so under the contract. Please if any members have further thoughts or remidies let me know. It's not the money, this outfit is always trying to squeeze more money out of members.


----------



## lavy (Mar 30, 2006)

We checked our membership purchase agreement Article #10 says that the Developer is responsible for all insurance to cover full and partial damages.   We are rather disgusted with Sunset and would like to chat with any/all about this.


----------



## lavy (Mar 30, 2006)

*sunset group. Cancun & Playa del carmen*

 We are thinking that recent storm assessments not only are inappropriate but may be illegal. There was no signature on recent postal letter...scam?? We are also disillusioned because all communications with this organization seem difficult.  Can we have additional comment?


----------



## lavy (Mar 30, 2006)

We just posted a thread regarding Sunset Group and the assessment for storm damages on the bulletin board.  Check your Article #10 on Purchase Agreement about the insurance coverage.  We are very frustrated with Sunset.


----------



## tkinpa (Mar 30, 2006)

I e-mailed Sunset at the address given on the assessement paper. I asked where in my contract does it state they have the right to a "special assessment". Rosario Gonzales responded that it is allowed under " Internal Regulations Of Sunset Clubs". She did not answer my contract question but sent me this regulation that is not signed or dated. As a member since 1998 I had never seen these internal regulations before. What to do? I don't have a clue.


----------



## Spence (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not a lawyer and don't pretend to be one on TUG, but you can bet that somewhere in the fine print Sunset has reserved the right to levy special assessments.  If you want to use your unit/week in the future, you're going to have to pay up.


----------



## edward (Apr 5, 2006)

*our response to the Extraordinary Expense Letter from the Sunset Group*

To whom this may concern
We have received a letter from your company Board of Directors concerning an " Extraordinary special assessment fee" over and above our maintenance fee being imposed on us. Because from what we understand from the context of the letter, that although all of the Sunset Group properties are fully insured for our security -- that there is still a lot that has to be done above and beyond what insurance covers.  Your beachs and upgrades on your facilities.  The letter is stating this is an extreme case that the Sunset Group is facing, and that the club reserves the right to assess an extraordinary assessment fee over and above our maintenace fee.  The letter continues to state that the Board of Directors had decided to implement the assessments in order to rebuild all of our facilities with high quality so as to keep bringing you our best service, and to make you feel at home everytime you visit.  The special assessment will be as follows: 
2 bedroom $229.00
1 Bedroom $179.00
Studio$149.00

We have great reservations about this extraordinary assessment fee.  The tenth clause of our contract states:
I put in the tenth clause verbatim

When we went over the what if scenerios concerning insurance coverage before we signed the contract, the Sunset Group employees we dealt with did not mention that an extraordinary assessment feel would would be imposed on us over and above what insurance would not cover in extreme circumstances such as a hurricane or flood or fire.

The contract fails to specify the rights or duties of the parties under these conditions - and or this situation - there is no inclusion of clauses about the occurance of such conditions.  Also there has been no notification of an adendum or amendment concerning these conditions and or this situation.  This reveals an insufficiency in the contract not apparent in the face of the document. 

The letter does not provide sufficient insight into the intent of the extraordinary special assessment fee.  The letter is ambiguis, there is no Operating Budget Report that came with this letter.  There is no explanation in the letter as to why the Sunset Group did not anticipate the occurance of the Hurricane and overlooked the extent of the damages, and had not set aside other funds to cover the problems that come with extreme circumstances.

The other timeshare we own in Florida suffered the same problems from the Hurricanes that the Mexican coast did.  The same amount of damage as well.
The Operating Budget includes the cost of the insurance that gaurds against such extreme circumstances.  Therefore there is no need for and Extraordinary Special Assessment Fee.

At this time we are reserving payment until we have sufficient information relating to all the concerns we have addressed in this email.

CC Copy Sunset file, Profeco file, SEC File, FTC File, FDIC File, US State Attorney, Our state attorney, Bank file, Tug File, BB file, Econsumer.gov, Timesharebeat, Mexicantimesharefraud.com, Baddealings.com, Fightback.com


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Apr 5, 2006)

Edward: 
(also info for the rest below)
You say *"We have great reservations about this extraordinary assessment fee. The tenth clause of our contract states:
I put in the tenth clause verbatim"*

Please put the clause in here on TUG so that everyone can see exactly what it says.

BTW and FYI, the General Manager of Fishermen's is a friend of mine and I asked him to send me some new pics. I have added them to my album at 
http://community.webshots.com/album/291434788PBfULs

Some are pics of the beach club, some of the pool rebuilding process and some of Wilma and most are of how it looks now. He also says that everything is up and running at 100% as was scheduled for April 1 except the Spa which should be ready by the 15th. The beach recovery project in Cancun is currently right in front of the Royal Sunset and will be finished by tomorrow probably. Here are some pics of that and in front of Le Blanc. 
http://community.webshots.com/album/549194379GmTeTS
(keep an eye on this link as I will be updating in for the next day or two at least once a day.)
In fact the whole Cancun beach recovery project should be finished by the 15th of April.  If I hear anymore I will report it as well.


----------



## wvanly (Apr 5, 2006)

*Pics*

Thanks for the pictures of Sunset Fisherman's, we will be arriving in a few weeks and it looks great!

Thanks again!

Wendi


----------



## jules54 (Apr 7, 2006)

I also e-mailed the assessment department and got back an e-mail that said yes it is an assessment. Also other sources have said it is legit.
I am going to be traveling to Fisherman's on 4/15/2006 for a week. I plan on taking my documents along and discussing the assessment to make sure about such things. Keep posting information.


----------



## melizzard (Apr 7, 2006)

Well done, Edward.  We got this assessment too and emailed Rosario and got the same reply everyone else did.  I still don't think it's enforceable.  We read our contract several times, as a result of this assessment, and nowhere does it say that Internal Regulations even exist.  We never received a copy of them and we certainly never signed anything that even referred to them.

We emailed that to Rosario and, of course, haven't heard back.  I'm not paying until they can prove, to us, that we HAVE to.  They're supposed to have been fully covered by insurance.

So, please keep us posted as to what anyone finds out!

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## jules54 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have no doubt the assessment is enforceable! The next time you try to make or use RESERVATION WEEK the reservation dept. will check your contract to see if you paid the assessment. I can almost bet they won't let anyone reserve weeks that is not paid up.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Apr 8, 2006)

Since everyone wants to say they have read the contract but no one here wants to post what it says, I decided to investigate with some contacts I have and here is what they say:

1.- Sunset Contract says: 
"CLAUSE NINTH.INSURANCE

Promotora undertakes to maintain a current insurance policy to the provisions of NOM (Mexican Official Norm)  that regulates time-share services."

and for Fishermen's, I am told it says:
"CLAUSE TENTH: INSURANCE .

The Developer under takes to maintain a current insurance policy in conformance with the provision contained in Mexican Official NOM -029-SCFI-1998.

In conformance with the legal provisions for time share service  providers Developers agrees to maintenain insurance policies covering  full or partial damage to the movable real assets destined to the provisiom of the time-share services, and covering reconstruction or repairs to the stablishment. Developer further agrees to cover in their phisical integrity and their belongings."

I put them pretty much the way I was given them with typos/misspellings, etc. If someone has a copy of their contract and wants to post what it says, please do--it will help.

They make reference to the NOM-029-SCFI-1998--which is the "Norma Oficial Mexicana" or Official Mexican Norm or regulation #29 SCFI-1998 which regulated the timeshare vacation industry in Mexico. I found it on the http://www.economia-noms.gob.mx/ website and what it says is that before a company  can register the contract it must present--and I quote from that regulation subsection 6.1.1.3.
"A simple copia of the insurance policy with total or partial coverage of damages and accidents to the buildings and furnishings destined to the service of timeshare, for the rebuilding or repair of the establishment and to protect the physical wellbieng and belongings of the users. Said insurance must never have a value below that established for the hotel services."
(my translation)
That is all I have been able to find so far.


----------



## edward (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone,  This is another email we sent regarding questions we have about our contract and perpetual use certificate.

We have some questions about our contract and perpetual useage certificate.
We have been looking over our contract No. 11-1-1111 and perpetual usage certificate No. 1111 B and have discovered that neither document has been notorized.  According to the laws this is a major problem we are faced with.
We would like to know what is the procedure that Sunset Group has in place for this problem?  Also I have spoken to Rosario Gonzales in april of 2004 we have the dates of these phone calls, we spoke to her about the contract and the perpetual usage certificate.  We needed to be assured that the contract and the perpetual usage certificate were legal and binding documents.  Rosario Gonzales assured us that both documents were legally binding.  Because we were told that the timeshare we purchased could be passed on to our children - which is stated in our contract through an addendum - that:  This lifetime membership will be automatically rolled over every fifty years without additional fee.  Please get back to us this week with the proper information on the issues we we have addressed in this email.

cc copied all the same files in our previous email on the Extrodinary Assessment Fee.  The email on the "Fee assessment" was sent on 4/2/05
the email on the contract and perpetual usage certificate were sent on 4/3/05.  As of today we have not heard anything from the Sunset Group on the any of the issues we have addressed with them.

Also:  To Jim -  nothing has been provided (from what I understand) - for any of us who have purchased timeshares from the Sunset Group - no proof on insurance from the Sunset Group, as well as any other comprehensive information concerning our purchase with the Sunset Group, has been provided for any of us.
There are International Banking, FDIC, FTC, and SEC laws that have to be complied with as well as NAFTA agreements.  If anyone is seriously concerned about their purchase with the Sunset Group.
I suggest looking into these things, as well as contacting the US Ambassador to Mexico ( in Cancun ). Also learn about who and what Profeco is.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Apr 9, 2006)

Edward et al:

Documents do not get "notarized" in Mexico. The "Notario Público" is as different from a Notary Public as anything you can imagine.

In regards to:
*"Also: To Jim - nothing has been provided (from what I understand) - for any of us who have purchased timeshares from the Sunset Group - no proof on insurance from the Sunset Group, as well as any other comprehensive information concerning our purchase with the Sunset Group, has been provided for any of us."*

What the law that I quoted says is that they have to provide proof of insurance to the government before they start selling, not to the individual purchasers.

and

*"There are International Banking, FDIC, FTC, and SEC laws that have to be complied with....."*
Those are American and not international laws. American laws do not apply in Mexico in the same way that Mexican law is not applicable in the U.S.

I am not playing the devil's advocate here just passing on things I have learned living in Mexico for 18 years and working in the tourism business.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Apr 9, 2006)

to bad Wilma didnt knock the sunset into the ocean and take all those crooks with it....:annoyed:


----------



## jules54 (Apr 10, 2006)

Let's not confuse the sales staff with the management staff. I am not happy about the assessment at all. But I also know the resorts in the states do assessments all the time for different situations for thousands of dollars per person.


----------



## melizzard (Apr 12, 2006)

So, are all of you just ponying up and paying it, then?  I'm not real sure what to do.   

Melissa


----------



## edward (Apr 12, 2006)

We are waiting to see what response we get from the Sunset Group -  still no response from them.  Anyone else heard from them?  Remember there are a lot of options open to everyone, in the way they want to deal with this.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Apr 13, 2006)

who are you waiting on a response from? I know some people there and if you send me your e-mail to jimincancun@yahoo.com , I will find out who is in charge and ask them to contact you. Someone here said Rosario Gonzalez. Is that the person?


----------



## melizzard (Apr 16, 2006)

Jim, that's the person who originally replied to the email I sent questioning the assessment.  I responded to her email a couple of weeks ago and haven't heard anything back from her.  

Thank you,
Melissa


----------



## edward (Apr 18, 2006)

read below please


----------



## edward (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello everyone, we still have not heard from Sunset Group on this issue, we resent the original email, and again no response from them.  We know who to contact, they gave us the information - as to who to contact.  It is an email address that legally belongs to the Sunset Group.  Now everyone, can I ask you -- as investors in the Sunset Group, how does it feel to be treated like you are suppose to hand your money over and just shut up and not ask any question's?   Now would you  put up with this behavior from an american company?  We have the right to ask what is going on, - as investors - it is our money -  yes our money, they are asking for without any proof of where the money is going. We are being ignored, and for a good length of time now.  We have had no  phone calls from Rosario Gonzales about the emails, or answer to any of the issues we addressed in the original emails, or after the original email was resent, asking why there was no response.  There has been no response - by phone, email, or regular mail about the "Special Assessment Fee" we have questioned the Sunset  Group about. We are still waiting.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Apr 19, 2006)

I repeat the offer made previously to someone else: if you send me your e-mail either here or to jimincancun@yahoo.com I will ask someone I know in their office to contact you. I don't know why they haven't answered or anything about it but can get you a response if you wish.


----------



## gresmi (Apr 25, 2006)

I have been to Fishermen's many times and just spent the last 1/2 hour creating a full report, only to have the BBS software bomb again when trying to post. After the third time having this happen, I am totally through with that. Any Tugger wanting my opinions on this resort can email me privately. I'm fed up with taking the time to post reviews and replies, only to have them bomb on takeoff by the BBS software.

The Best to All.

Greg


----------



## tonyg (Apr 26, 2006)

Jim, are you the Jim W. that worked for the Sunset Group a few years ago ?


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, I am Jim W. (Wehrle)and I used to work in the Sunset hotel operation and in reservations before. I think there was another "Jim" there years ago but can't remember his last name.


----------



## edward (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone, at this time, no reply from sunset about our emails.  We will keep everyone updated.  And we will provide information in detail, good and bad.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Apr 28, 2006)

edward:

Someone else here has had a response I understand.


----------



## bestbuyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Sooooo, are you all paying this fee, or waiting to see what happens?  I was honestly going to see if I could get the resort next year for our daughter during her college break for her and her girlfriends.  Wonder how much luck I'll have trying to get a reservations w/o having paid this assessment.....


----------



## Annita (May 1, 2006)

I spoke in person to Hector Tornell, he says the fee is optional.  I repeat OPTIONAL.(legal footnote, fee is not optional)


http://sunsetlagoontimesharerippoff...6/04/sunset-lagoon-time-share-ripoff-and.html


----------



## Annita (May 1, 2006)

What do you mean that you used to work for the sunset group? Jim, Huh Am I completely retarded then, you have an email address with them right now.  You still work for them.
How unbiased your opinion must be, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2006)

Annita said:
			
		

> What do you mean that you used to work for the sunset group? Jim, Huh Am I completely retarded then, you have an email address with them right now.  You still work for them.
> How unbiased your opinion must be, thank you so much for sharing.


And we are to assume that your opinion is unbiased??


----------



## Annita (May 1, 2006)

I don't falsley pretend to be a person not currently  affiliateted with the sunset lagoon, while in reality I am their employee... like Jim Wehrley


----------



## Annita (May 1, 2006)

Like i said, I spoke to Hector Tornell of the legal department, at the Sunset Lagoon.  He says that the fee is optional.  Jim Wehrley says, read the fine print in the contracts, it is not optional.


----------



## edward (May 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone, annita great blog, but threats like that should not be made by the sunset group unless they understand the laws fully. You can't sue someone for telling the truth in this country. She should look into that further -- there are a lot of great lawyers. We have not paid the fee yet, because there still has been no response to our emails. Jules said he was going to sunset in the middle of april, and was going to get the details on the assessment fee while he was there.  Please let us know what the outcome was for you.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (May 2, 2006)

As I said, I used to work in the Sunset hotel operation and in reservations. I did. I currently own the VIP Travel Club. I work WITH Sunset and know a lot of people in the organization. I have my office in the basement of the Sunset hotel until they finish my offices in Mayafair Plaza. 

Anyone who knows anything about the timeshare industry knows that special assessments are common everywhere--primarily for natural disasters and to cover budget shortfalls or even just to remodel their hotels as in the recent case of the Palace Resorts, hotels in Floida and the New Orleans areas. 

Your attack, Anita Back, has become a personal one and I choose not to lower myself to your level.


----------



## Annita (May 2, 2006)

The email address I have for you is to sunset, your phone number their main number.  If you call sunset and ask for Jim Wehrley, they connect to you.  By all appearences you work there right now.  By all appearences you are here on this travel forum convincing people to pay the assesment fee to Sunset, Why may i ask does that matter to you?  Since you don't work there anymore?
*Like i said, I spoke to Hector Tornell, and he said ithat the fee is optional.*
  I am not attacking you, just wondering why you are posting as someone who isn't working there, when you are.


----------



## Annita (May 2, 2006)

edward said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone, annita great blog, but threats like that should not be made by the sunset group unless they understand the laws fully. You can't sue someone for telling the truth in this country. She should look into that further -- there are a lot of great lawyers. We have not paid the fee yet, because there still has been no response to our emails. Jules said he was going to sunset in the middle of april, and was going to get the details on the assessment fee while he was there.  Please let us know what the outcome was for you.


I think that you need to call them instead, ask for Hector Tornell.  He told me that the fee is optional, i would assume that it is optional for everyone.  (just make sure you keep records of your phone conversation)


----------



## Hildred (May 2, 2006)

Interesting posts on the assessment fees.  When I was suckered in on April 14, 2006 at SUNSET FISHERMEN'S I asked several times how the hurricane damage was taken care of.  I was told that the INSURANCE covered all the damage and that the time share owners did not have to pay for any of the damage.  By the way, I am still waiting for SUNSET to contact me regarding my request to cancel the purchase agreement.  As what seems to be routine with this outfit, ROSALIA SILVA CAMPOS, alleges they did not get my email.


----------



## edward (May 2, 2006)

Hello again everyone, Hildred check with your isp carrier they will tell you exactly when they received your email.  ( don't let them kid you that they did not receive your email), we know that our emails have been received by the sunset group and they have read them.  We are going to take annita's advice and contact them, and like annita we have kept records of phone calls, as well as every other form of contact we have had with the sunset group, they are reminded of that constantly when we have to deal with them.
So don't let them squirm out of it, and thankyou annita, for all your post's, I tip my hat to you -- well done.


----------



## Annita (May 5, 2006)

tonyg said:
			
		

> Is anything the Sunset Group does, legal ?


No, nothing they do is quite legal, and as far as investment goes, it is GUARANTEED at the sales presentation that your INVESTMENT will grow and bring you rental income!  (legal footnote: it is not guaranteed)


----------



## Jim in Cancun (May 5, 2006)

I tracked down Hector Tornell from Sunset. He says that what he told one or two people is that the special assessment fee is optional for those who purchased AFTER the hurricane. He was told that he is to refer any further questions about the maintenance fee to Rosario and I checked and was also  told that anyone wanting information about it should contact her also at rgonzalez.csc@sunset.com.mx


----------



## tonyg (May 5, 2006)

I would think that if a special assessment was optional, no one would pay it. 
I think Jim's explanation makes sense, but still optional assessments is a funny idea.


----------



## Hildred (May 17, 2006)

I found an old message board from 1998 by a group of Sunset owners...eight years later and the same problems.  Sunset needs to have some sort of oversight, like a Board of Directors made up of Timeshare owners.


----------



## edward (May 18, 2006)

Well suprise, suprise we have not had a response from any of the email addresses for the sunset group, that we resent our response for the assessment fee too. We know they have received them, so they can not deny they did not receive them.  They have actively chosen to ignore every email we sent, that is a very, very bad decision on their part.  It is now well over a month and a half.  They have concerns - obviously about our response.  We are also sure they understand we will not tolerate any kind of underhanded delayed response.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (May 19, 2006)

And if you are really interested in a response, for the 3rd time:

 April 19, 2006, 06:18 AM    #1  
Jim in Cancun 
BBS Reg. Date: Jun 7, 05
Posts: 88  Re: Info on Sunset Resorts, Cancun & Playa del Carmen 

-------

I repeat the offer made previously to someone else: if you send me your e-mail either here or to jimincancun@yahoo.com I will ask someone I know in their office to contact you. I don't know why they haven't answered or anything about it but can get you a response if you wish.


----------



## edward (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi again everybody, we have not stopped trying to get a response on the assessment fee.  Don't enjoy the masochist part of this, but determined to get something in the form of a response.  Also we still have not paid this.  We have done our final round of contacting people, and have made it clear that it will be the last time we do so.  Then we are taking other measures to elicit a response. Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Jun 14, 2006)

Perhaps the "other measures" will include taking me up on my offer.


----------



## bestbuyer (Jun 20, 2006)

How many of you (if any) have actually paid this assessment fee?  Of course I booked my timeshare for Royal Sunset for next year and within 1 week of making my reservation I rec'd an email from Sunset stating I have yet to pay these assessment fees.  I wasn't planning on paying this fee....

Thanks for the input....


----------



## tonyg (Jun 22, 2006)

Of course you could refuse to pay the fee and offer the membership back to the resort. You might even save some money if you wait a while then buy the place back for around $ 100.


----------



## roc (Jul 1, 2006)

I too am refusing to pay at this time the assessment and hoping to her the feedback from others who may have booked their vactions and not paid this assessment.
Still no lawyers commenting on the legaility of this assessment or lack of contract info.
Also has anyone been successful in selling their Royal Sunset timeshare??....I have lowered my price three times over 3yrs on the Presidential Suite and not even had a bite:annoyed:  on various websites?!

Roc


----------



## 2112 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have no paid mine nor do I plan to.. I sent back 2 e-mails with no response and sending a 3rd today..


----------



## 2112 (Jul 5, 2006)

I received this answer once I contacted the right people 

"This is an special assessment included in the Internal Regulations of the resort. This is the first time in 15years we request the support and comprehension from our members to cover this amount . the reason is that we have to insurances all the furniture and building of the resorts, but Any Insurenace company cover all the Tropical landscaping, pool or pool bars and restaurants , palapas or sun decks that are near the beach due the high risk they have during the natural desasters , also we have almost finish the restoration of this areas,  and the beach has been recovery  in full, which cost have to be cover part by the goverment and the another part from the Developers , which was very high , I suggest verify the internet web page www.sunsetworld.net/
in which you will find the update for wilma hurricane and New Beach Recovey inset in which we shows how does it works and the actual seen at sunset beach . 

I am attaching the coppy of the Internal Regulations , in which you will be able to verify this information.

I Thank in advance your support and coprehension toward this matter."

Of course I questioned this in the e-mail I sent back cause I don't see this anywhere in my contract (do you in yours?) and you can't just decide your going to have some internal rules and not tell anyone, where is the legaility in that. Here is the Internal Regulations I was sent. (to large will post part here and then part in another post.

"ARTICLE 1 .- GENERAL PROVISIONS. 

1.1. In these Regulations, to give clarity to same, the following definitions shall be used. 

1.1.1 REGULATIONS.- Shall mean the combination of provisions contained in this instrument.

1.1.2 CLUB.- Shall mean the vacation program established in order that all persons who join same receive the lodging services in the Hotel in Vacation Periods.

1.1.3  HOTEL.- Shall mean the HOTEL SUNSET CLUB, the place where the Member is supplied the lodging services during vacation periods as agreed in the Contract.

1.1.4 PROMOTORA.- Shall mean Promotora CANCUN SUNSET CLUBS, S.A. de C.V., a Commercial Company incorporated pursuant to the laws of the Mexican Republic, or any legal or natural person contracted thereby to manage and operate the Club. 

1.1.5 MEMBER.- Shall mean the natural or legal person with the right to receive the lodging services in vacation periods in the terms agreed in the Contract.

1.1.6 CONTRACT.- Shall mean the membership Contract by which natural or legal person(s) acquire the right to receive Hotel services in a Vacation Unit and to use the Common Areas during one vacation period in a determined Season.

1.1.7 VACATION PERIOD.- Shall mean the week during which the Member shall have the right to receive lodging services in the Season and Vacation Use contracted in the effective period of the Contract.

1.1.8 VACATION USE.- Shall mean the sequence with which the Vacation Period is used, which may be annual or biennial; the annual is used in consecutive form and the biennial can be used in alternate even years or uneven years, and during the effective period of the Contract.

1.1.9 SEASON.- Shall mean the period within which the Member has the right to use its Vacation Period.

1.1.10 VACATION UNIT.- Shall mean a room unit in which the Member uses his Vacation Period, said unit being variable.

1.1.11 COMMON AREAS.- Shall mean the areas other than the Vacation Unit allocated to the use of all Members for satisfaction of collective needs for fulfillment of recreational or relaxation purposes; also of a collective character.

1.1.12 ALL INCLUSIVE SYSTEM.- The system that grants to the Member the benefit of free meals in all of the dining centers of the Hotel, provided only if he selects the buffet service and domestic beverages, as well as all events organized by the Club [at no additional charge], through payment of the fee which is in force at the time of confirmation of the reservation.

1.2 .- All Members who occupy a Vacation Unit, installations, Common Areas or services, their families, dependents, guests, and generally, those who have the disposition or possibility of use through legal title or reason to said property, are committed and bound to comply with all provisions contained in the Regulations and that provided by Promotora and the Management Council.

1.3 .- The Regulations will have force until December 31, 2020, after which date all Contracts will cease to be valid and their legal effects will terminate with respect to the rights to use and occupation of the Vacation Units, but no obligation of any Member for pending debt or for any concept will cease to be enforceable, and Promotora may exercise any legal means to enforce the payment.

ARTICLE 2.- DESCRIPTION OF THE REAL ESTATE. 

2.1 HOTEL SUNSET CLUB. Is located on Lot 13-B Boulevard Kukulcán in Cancún, Quintana Roo and has 202 suites, Common Areas, with lobby, parking lots, bar, gardens, swimming pool, wadin pool and Helicopter pad.

ARTICLE 3.- DESCRIPTION OF FURNISHINGS FOR THE VACATION UNITS . 

3.1 The following types of Units are available.

Unit type: Studio. 

Capacity: Private two ( 2 ), Maximum four ( 4 ) persons.

Approximate area: 44 m2 (474 sq. Ft)

Includes: 

Private bath with:

      Washstand

      Toilet

      Bath tub with shower

Kitchenette equipped with:

      Refrigerated bar

      Burners

      Oven

      Sink and Cutting surface 

      Dishware for 4 persons

Breakfast nook for two to four persons.

Living area with sleeper couch and chairs.

One television set

Telephone

Hotel bed (Queen Size)

Night tables

Chest of drawers

Closet.

Unit type: One bedroom. 

Capacity: Private four (4), maximum six (6) persons .

Approximate area: 89 m2 (958 sp. Ft )

Includes :

Two private bathrooms with:

      Washstand

      Toilet.

      Bath tub with shower

Kitchenette equipped with:

      Burners.

      Oven.

      Sink and Cutting surface 

      Dishware for 6 persons.

Dining area for four to six personas.

Living area with sleeper couch and chairs.

Two television sets .

Telephone

One private bedroom with:

      King size bed.

      Living area with sofa-bed.

      Dressing room 

      Night tables

      Chest of drawers

      Closet.

      Jacuzzi.

Unit type : Two bedrooms. 

Capacity: Private six (6), maximum eight (8) persons.

Approximate area: 133 m2 (1434 sq. Ft.)

Includes : 

Three private bathrooms with:

      Washstand

      Toilet.

      Bathtub with shower

Kitchenette equipped with:

      Refrigerator.

      Burners.

      Oven.

      Sink and Cutting surface

      Dishware for 6 persons.

Dining area for six persons.

Two living areas with sleeper couch, chairs, television sets

Three television sets

Telephone

Two private bedrooms.

One with:

      King size bed

      Bath/dressing room 

      Night tables

      Chest of drawers

      Closet.

      Television.

      Telephone

      Jacuzzi.

The other with:

      Double beds.

      Living area with sofa-bed.

      Bath/dressing room

 Night tables

      Chest of drawers

      Closet.

      Television

      Telephone

      Jacuzzi.

Unit type: Presidential suite. 

Capacity: Private six (6), maximum eight (8) persons.

Approximate area: 145 m2 (1560 sq. Ft.)

Includes :

Two private bathrooms with:

      Washstand

      Toilet.

      Bath tub with shower

Two kitchenettes equipped with:

      Refrigerator or refrigerated bar

      Burners.

      Oven.

      Sink and Cutting surface 

      Dishware for 8 persons.

Dining area for six to eight persons in the principal room.

Dining area for two persons in the double bedroom

Living area with sleeper couch, chairs and television

Three television sets

Telephone

Two private bedrooms:

One with:

      King size bed

      Bath/dressing room

      Night tables

      Chest of drawers

      Closet

      Television

      Telephone

      Jacuzzi

The other with:

      Double beds 

      Living area with chairs

      Bath/dressing room

      Night tables

      Chesto of drawers

      Closet

      Television

      Telephone

Private access to each unit 

Unit type: Master Suite 

Capacity: private six (6), maximum eight (8) persons

Approximate area: 157 m2 (1,690 sq.Ft)

Includes:

Three private bathrooms with:

      Washstand

      Toilet.

      Bath tub with shower

Two kitchenettes equipped with:

      Refrigerator or refrigerated bar

      Burners.

      Oven.

      Sink and Cutting surface

      Dishware for 8 persons.

Dining area for six to eight persons in the principal room.

Dining area for two persons in the double bedroom

Two living areas with sleeper couch, chairs and television

Three televisions sets

Telephones

Two private bedrooms:

One with:

      King size bed

      Bath/dressing room

      Night tables

      Chest of drawers

      Closet

      Television

      Telephone

      Jacuzzi

The other with:

      Double beds 

      Living area with chairs

      Bath/dressing room

      Night tables

      Chest of drawers

      Closet

      Television

      Telephone

Private access to each unit "


----------



## 2112 (Jul 5, 2006)

ARTICLE 4.- PERIODS FOR USE OF THE UNITS. 

4.1 The Member may use his Vacation Period in any week, taking into consideration whether his use is annual or biennial, provided it is available during the period he wishes to use it and it is within the same Season contracted, or another of lower classification than his Season, pursuant to these Regulations and in accordance with the following table:

PLATINUM season: Any of the 52 weeks, including CHRISTMAS, NEW YEARS, HOLY WEEK, and EASTER WEEK.

GOLD season: Any week EXCEPT that of Christmas, New Years, Holy Week and Easter Week. Said restriction operates only for occupancy in Cancún, since through the International Exchange System, he may use his Vacation Period in the excepted Season.

4.2 Promotora shall verify that availability of space exists to be able to provide the lodging services in the Vacation Period requested by the Member, which commence on SATURDAYS at 15:00 hours and end at 11:00 hours on the following SATURDAY.

ARTICLE 5.- CONDITIONS FOR USE OF VACATION UNITS AND COMMON AREAS. 

5.1 The Member, his family, guests or visitors shall use the Vacation Unit, the Common Areas, and the other services of the Hotel under their own risk and absolute responsibility, and therefore, the Hotel and its Operator are exempt from any liability for damage or loss that they may experience by reason of any accident or other contingencies that may there arise, provided they are not imputable to the Hotel or its Operator. For these purposes, the Hotel is bound to maintain in force the insurance to cover the damages to which Official Mexican Standard NOM-029-SCFI-1993 Commercial Information-Elements refers, governing time share service (hereafter, the NOM).

5.2 The Member, his family, guests or visitors shall use the Vacation Unit, the Common Areas and the other services of the Hotel, in accordance with their ordinary nature and use, respecting the fundamental standards of health and safety, and in strict compliance with the Regulations.

5.3 The Member, his family, guests or visitors may not modify, alter, vary or replace the property and installations of the Common Areas, of the Vacation Unit, or of its furnishings.

5.4 The Member, his family, guests or visitors may not engage in acts that disturb the tranquillity of the other Members, or use the property, installations and services outside the hours established by Promotora.

5.5 The Member is liable for proven damages that his family, guests or visitors may cause to the Vacation Unit, its furnishings, equipment, utensils, or to the installations, common areas and services, although they be originated by negligence or lack of care, and must replace that missing from the inventory of the Vacation Unit, if any, in accordance with the initial list provided at the time of occupancy or for any modification to the real property.

5.6 Members must respect the occupancy established for each of the Vacation Units, in accordance with the following table:

STUDIO UNIT : 2 PERSONS, MAXIMUM 4

ONE BEDROOM UNIT : 4 PERSONS, MAXIMUM 6

TWO BEDROOM UNIT : 6 PERSONS, MAXIMUM 8

PRESIDENTIAL SUITE UNIT : 6 PERSONS, MAXIMUM 8

MASTER SUITE UNIT : 6 PERSONS, MAXIMUM 8

ARTICLE 6.- RESERVATION SYSTEM. 

6.1 The Member must make the reservation for the desired week through the Reservations Department, either personally, by telephone, telefax, telegraph, certified mail, or any other effective means and it shall be confirmed for Promotora, by any of the aforesaid means up to thirty days before the start date of the period requested, sending the corresponding Occupancy Letter on prior payment of the maintenance and All Inclusive Service fees in force, which the Member must present when he registers at the Hotel; otherwise, the requested reservation shall be deemed not confirmed and no charge will be made to the consumer.

6.2 The Member must make his reservation at least 60 calendar days and no more than one year before the date of the first day of the desired Vacation Period, since all reservations are subject to availability.

6.3 The reservation must be done for the Season that pertains to the Member or for one of lower classification than his Season.

6.4 To enable processing of a reservation, the Member must be current in the payments agreed in the Contract, in addition to paying the maintenance and All Inclusive Service fees in force.

6.5 Unused periods or days may not be accumulated for subsequent years or periods.

6.6  For the case that, due to reasons imputable to Promotora, the Member is unable to use the services agreed in the contract, after the reservation has been confirmed, he shall immediately be lodged, for the account of Promotora in some establishment in this city with the same quality and classification, and if not, [Promotora] must reimburse the provable expenses that the Member has incurred for travel from his place of origin to the development and return, with in a period no longer than 5 calendar days counted from and after the date on which the service should have been rendered, replacing the Vacation Period for him on the date that both parties agree; otherwise, the provisions of the corresponding contract shall control. 

6.7 Those cases where the Member cannot use the reserved service for reasons of Act of God or force majeure are exceptions to the provisions of the preceding provision.

ARTICLE 7. MAINTENANCE FEES. 

7.1 The maintenance fees shall be individual and shall have the character of ordinary and extraordinary.

7.2 Ordinary maintenance fees originate in the payment that the Member will make to have the right to use and enjoyment of the Vacation Period acquired in the contracted Season, and apply to service and maintenance of the Vacation Units, services for the establishment, installations, and Common Areas, as well as to pay the expenses generated for the professional fees of Promotora, the insurance and bond premiums that must be contracted, taxes, duties, and other contributions caused or that may be caused by the development or its operation, as well as the creation of the reserve fund pursuant to the Law which establishes the rules to which Contracts entered into for the time share regimen in the State of Quintana Roo are subject.

7.3  The ordinary maintenance fee shall be annual, and must be paid by the Member whether or not he uses his Vacation Period.

7.4  Promotora may increase the ordinary maintenance fee in a proportion equal to the inflation factors that result from the Consumer Price Index established by Banco de México or American inflation (FED), whichever is greater; said increases must be notified in writing to the Member during the month of September, and shall take effect beginning on January first of the immediately following year.

7.5 Extraordinary fees will have as object the conservation and replacement of furniture or equipment of the Hotel which exceed the amount of the reserve fund, without which the real estate, or a part thereof, or the Common Areas, or the installations or equipment run the risk of being lost, destroyed, or of deteriorating, and therefore they would cease to fulfill the purposes for which they were created.

7.6 The Member must be current in payment of all fees to which this article refers in order to use a Vacation Unit in the Season contracted in the desired Vacation Period; otherwise, he will lose the right to use the period corresponding to that year and, to be able to use those thereafter, he must become current in payment of his fees, including penalty interest and collection expenses.

ARTICLE 8.- EXCHANGE SYSTEM. 

8.1 Promotora must retain affiliation of the Club with an international vacation exchange system in order that the Member, through payment of the fees established by said exchange system, may make use of his vacation periods through same. Promotora shall pay the initial registration, it being the responsibility of the Member to pay for the subsequent annual registrations and all expenses relating to his exchanges, on the understanding that supply of said service shall be the sole and exclusive responsibility of the exchange company.

ARTICLE 9.- ADDITIONAL SERVICES
9.1 The additional services that the Club offers, such as food and drink, are included in the membership through the All Inclusive System, through payment of the mandatory fee which is in force at the time of the occupancy. 

9.2 The additional services that the Club offers which are not included in the maintenance fee, require an additional charge to the Member, according to the prices in force at the time of supply of the service.

ARTICLE 10.- RIGHTS OF MEMBERS. 

10.1 To use and enjoy the Vacation Unit, in the contracted Season and in the reserved Vacation Period, subject to the terms and conditions established in the Contract and the Regulations.

10.2 To use and enjoy the installations, common services and areas, in the contracted Season and in the reserved Vacation Period, subject to the Regulations. 

10.3 To transfer by any legal means the rights derived from the purchase/sale Contract, subject to the Contract and the Regulations

10.4 To use the International Vacation Exchange System with which the Club is affiliated.

10.5 To exercise all other rights derived from the Contract and the Regulations.

ARTICLE 11 .- OBLIGATIONS OF MEMBERS. 

11.1. To pay the price agreed in the Contract.

11.2. To pay the maintenance fees, both ordinary and extraordinary, independent of whether he uses his Vacation Period or not.

11.3. To pay the All Inclusive System fee in force at the time of the reservation.

11.4. To pay the exchange fee during the years when he decides to visit other Mexican or international destinations, and his re-registration fee for the vacation exchange system.

11.5 To use the Vacation Unit solely in the reserved Vacation Period and in the Season that pertains to him.

11.6 To vacate the Vacation Unit precisely and punctually on the day and at the time set forth in the Regulations.

11.7 To occupy the Vacation Unit without exceeding the maximum number of persons permitted according to the Contract and the Regulations.

11.8 To permit access to the Vacation Unit for the personnel responsible for cleaning, inspection or emergency repairs, in proper hours, and not to interfere with the performance of their work.

11.9 To assume responsibility for cleaning and care of the kitchen utensils and dishware.

11.10 All other obligations to which the Contract and the Regulations refer.

ARTICLE 12.- OBLIGATIONS OF PROMOTORA. 

12.1 To permit and guarantee to the Member use and enjoyment of the Vacation Unit in the contracted Season and in the reserved Vacation Period, subject to the terms and conditions established in the Contract and the Regulations.

12.2 To maintain the Vacation Unit in a clean condition to be used during the stay of the Member in the Hotel, as well as to apply preventive maintenance thereto, and to the installations, equipment and Common Areas.

12.3 To keep an insurance policy in force pursuant to the requirements of the NOM which governs time share service.

12.4 Generally, to manage and operate the Club system, adopting the corresponding decisions, as well as those others that derive from the Contract and the Regulations.

ARTICLE 13.- PARTICIPATION OF MEMBERS
13.1 The General Membership Meeting is the body through which Members who have paid the full price and performed their obligations shall elect the Management Council which will represent them and adopt the resolutions stipulated in the Regulations and in the Law which establishes the rules to which the Contracts entered into in the time share regimen for the State of Quintana Roo are subject.

13.2 The Management Council shall be composed of at least three Members, from whom a Chairman, Secretary and Treasurer shall be elected, holding office for two years; they may be removed or re-elected for another equal period by the General Membership Meeting.

13.3 The General Membership Meeting shall be Ordinary and Extraordinary, convened by Promotora or the Management Council, and Promotora shall preside thereat, assisted by the Secretary of the Council or the persons that the General Membership meeting may designate.

13.4 Convocations to General Membership Meetings must be made no more than sixty days and now less than thirty days in advance, through certified mail, return receipt requested, and must include the agenda with all issues to be dealt with, contain the specific proposals for each issue, and state the place, date and time when the General Membership Meeting will be held.

13.5 The Members may appear at the General Membership Meetings personally or through a proxy, in which case, they must confer the corresponding letter proxy if natural persons are at issue, since legal persons must extend a notarial power of attorney, OR SENDING BY CERTIFIED MAIL, RETURN RECEIPT REQUESTED, THEIR DECISION ON THE ISSUES TO BE DEALT WITH, voting for or against, and may make the comments that they are entitled to make.

13.6 A legal quorum shall be considered to exist for a General Membership Meeting on a first convocation when at least 51% of the Members with voting rights attend, personally, through proxy, or voting through certified mail; on a second convocation, a quorum will exist regardless of the attendance.

13.7 Decisions will be adopted by simple majority of those attending the General Membership Meeting and no matter that is not set forth on the Agenda may be approved.

13.8 Resolutions legally adopted by the General Membership Meeting bind all Members, and the corresponding minutes must be noted in the book kept for such purpose by Promotora, and must be signed by the Chairman and Secretary of the General Membership Meeting.

13.9 Promotora shall communicate to the Members in writing the resolutions adopted by the General Membership Meeting within the fifteen days following same.

 "[/COLOR]


----------



## 2112 (Jul 5, 2006)

And the last of it

ARTICLE 14.- SANCTIONS FOR VIOLATIONS OF THE REGULATIONS. 

14.1 Promotora is empowered to impose the sanctions to which this article refers on those who violate the provisions of the Regulations, taking into account the seriousness thereof, whether they involve Members, their families, guests or visitors.

14.2 Members, their families, guests or visitors shall be removed from the Vacation Units and from the installations of the Hotel for scandalous conduct, for exceeding the occupancy periods, for exceeding the maximum permissible occupancy, and for the other violations of the Regulations, which must be effectively evidenced, the corresponding Vacation Period being considered accrued, with the consequences that this implies.

14.3 Exercise of rights derived from the Contract, and specifically, use of the Vacation Period, shall be suspended for the Member due to violation of the Regulations by the Member, his family, guests or visitors, for the full time that the violation continues.

14.4 The right of Members to participate in any vote provided for in the Regulations shall be suspended for the full time that the violation of the Regulations by the Member, his family, guests or visitors, for the full time that the violation continues 

14.5 The contracted services shall be suspended for an indefinite period for Members who cause damage to the installations of the Real Property or Common Areas and do not pay the amount of said damages, or those which are caused by his family, guests or visitors.

14.6 The Contract shall be rescinded and the full amount retained of the payments made by Member who engages in serious or repeated violation of the Regulations, pursuant to the respective Contract.

14.7 Imposition of sanctions to obtain compliance with the Regulations does not release the Member in violation from his payment obligations for the corresponding maintenance fees or from payment for all damages and losses he may cause, which shall be duly proven.

14.8 Promotora shall deliver to the Member the written requirement in which must be stated the default or violation of the Regulations, the amount of the debt, including penalty interest, costs for judicial or extrajudicial collection, and the damages or losses caused, duly evidenced,. The Member has fifteen days to satisfy the respective requirement; otherwise, Promotora may apply the sanction to which Point 14.6 refers.
ARTICLE 15.- MODIFICATIONS TO THE PROPERTY. 

15.1 Promotora, complying with the requirements to which the Law that establishes the provisions to which time share regimen Contracts entered into in the State of Quintana Roo and the NOM that governs said service refer, may modify the construction of the Hotel with respect to use, structure, percentage of density of occupation, gardens, recreational, sports areas, stablishments, installations, services, common goods and areas, change its use, reduce its tourist quality, and consequently modify the unilateral declaration of tourist time share regimen and the Regulations.

15.2 Once any of the changes referred to in the preceding paragraph is decided, each and all of the Members must be notified thereof, as must the Federal Consumer Protection Agency, within the period set forth in Article 13.9 .

ARTICLE 16.- APPLICABLE LAW, JURISDICTION, AND COMPETENCE. 

.

16.1 The headings that follow the numbers of each article herein are descriptive and shall not have legal effect, nor shall they be considered as part of the corresponding article for purposes of legal interpretation thereof.

16.2 All stipulations of the Regulations shall be governed by the laws of the Mexican Republic applicable to the subject, particularly the Law that establishes the rules to which time share regimen Contracts executed in the State Quintana Roo and the NOM.

16.3 Any dispute that may arise in relation to compliance with the Regulations, and for purposes of its interpretation and performance, must be subject to the laws and courts for the city of Cancún, Quintana Roo, the parties expressly waiving any other forum that they may have now or in the future, by virtue of present or future domicile, without prejudice to the Member appearing before the Federal Consumer Protection Agency to present any dispute that may arise from this instrument, the parties submitting to the jurisdiction of its conciliation, without this implying express or implied submission by the "PROMOTER" to arbitration by that authority.

      THE MEMBER.    PROMOTORA.


----------



## gresmi (Jul 7, 2006)

My humble opinion:

Decisions, decisions...

1. Take the "help" being offered and walk up the chute to the slaughtehouse...

2. or NOT!

Question authority! You have the right! Pool your resources! (It doesn't have to be money).

I have been to this resort many times. Nice location. But boy, am I glad I don't own there. Every time I've gone, I've many times coincidentally mingled with owners who strongly feel they're getting ripped off, and with good cause. It's truthfully gotten to the point that I don't even want to trade in there any more because I constantly hear about (and know) how the owners are getting skewered. Not something I want to do on my next vacation!


----------



## barryinla (Jul 10, 2006)

We received a follow up reminder by email several weeks ago regarding the assessment.  We'll probably pay it.

Has anyone visited Sunset Lagoon since the repairs have been completed?

Has anyone successfully rented their unit(s)?  If so, can you provide details. 

 We've probably all lost a year of use because of the hurricane damage and repairs. Has anyone been able to sell their unit(s) recently?


----------



## 2112 (Jul 11, 2006)

barryinla said:
			
		

> We received a follow up reminder by email several weeks ago regarding the assessment.  We'll probably pay it.
> 
> Has anyone visited Sunset Lagoon since the repairs have been completed?
> 
> ...



Good luck.. I would be on resale you would be lucky to get $1000. Sorry to say this company is horrible and everyone with a clue about timeshares knows it. Unfortunately many of the owners didn't have a clue when they purchased


----------



## bestbuyer (Jul 11, 2006)

Quick question.....Is Royal Sunset themselves still selling these timeshares?  What are their prices like now when purchased directly through them? Does anyone know????  Just curious.......


----------



## roc (Jul 12, 2006)

Article 13 Participation of members

Has anyone ever been invited to these meetings?? recieved minutes of these meeting? who are the board of directors?
I have emailed sunset all these questions along with request of financial statements but have NEVER gotten a response back on any questions?
Being Members has NO RIGHTS THEN?? Are they not then negligent?


----------



## 2112 (Jul 17, 2006)

roc said:
			
		

> Article 13 Participation of members
> 
> Has anyone ever been invited to these meetings?? recieved minutes of these meeting? who are the board of directors?
> I have emailed sunset all these questions along with request of financial statements but have NEVER gotten a response back on any questions?
> Being Members has NO RIGHTS THEN?? Are they not then negligent?



I have never got invited nor have I sen minutes. I am lucky to get an e-mail response after 4 e-mails. I still have yet to hear back from them questioning the legality of this..  

Of course they know they have you cause like someone else said they will refuse to let you use your timeshare and I am sure they will refuse to bank weeks for you so at some point we will have to pay or lose rights to the timeshare all together


----------



## IndySteve (Aug 3, 2006)

*What is the final word on this??*

I was explicitly told that we would NEVER have an assessment at Fishermen's when I bought. But I was told a lot of things that turned out false! These folks are deceptive and thieves. They have the worst customer service I've ever seen and it aint gonna change. Jim in Cancun, please stop enabling them by appearing to be "helpful" when you know the problems have continued for years. 

Anyway, has anyone gone down there and gotten an answer?


----------



## 2112 (Aug 4, 2006)

IndySteve said:
			
		

> I was explicitly told that we would NEVER have an assessment at Fishermen's when I bought. But I was told a lot of things that turned out false! These folks are deceptive and thieves. They have the worst customer service I've ever seen and it aint gonna change. Jim in Cancun, please stop enabling them by appearing to be "helpful" when you know the problems have continued for years.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone gone down there and gotten an answer?




No answers!! Just more $$$$...


----------



## bestbuyer (Aug 4, 2006)

It should be interesting.....I have a reservation booked there next year.


----------



## melizzard (Aug 8, 2006)

*Jim in Cancun's offer ...*

I just have to say I took Jim in Cancun up on his offer.  Guess what?  Two different people from Sunset told me to disregard the assessment.     The first one told me that so I thanked her.  Then, about 3 months later, another person emailed looking for the assessment.  I sent her a copy of the last person's email (telling me to disregard) and she apologized for bothering me.  

Of course, we'll see if we can actually make reservations in 2008!  

Melissa


----------



## JohnnyO (Aug 8, 2006)

Hee hee...... I was going to suggest the same thing but my buyback price suggestion was going to be $1.....people are giving this place away once they really find out what they are up against....the question is why would you pay the $99 extra dollars tony?



			
				tonyg said:
			
		

> Of course you could refuse to pay the fee and offer the membership back to the resort. You might even save some money if you wait a while then buy the place back for around $ 100.


----------



## roc (Sep 1, 2006)

I booked a few months ago for next year at the Royal Sunset and had not paid any assessment based on what I've read from other's.
Well I got today a letter in the mail stating that their records show I have not paid this assessment and they are requesting it ASAP.
I'm wondering if I may loose my booking for next year which I have already paid for my flight as well.
Any advice? Has anyone gone to the resort and not paid this assessment? Or does anyone have any contact name(at Royal Sunset) whom they have dealt with and been told to disregard paying?
:annoyed:


----------



## 2112 (Sep 5, 2006)

roc said:
			
		

> I booked a few months ago for next year at the Royal Sunset and had not paid any assessment based on what I've read from other's.
> Well I got today a letter in the mail stating that their records show I have not paid this assessment and they are requesting it ASAP.
> I'm wondering if I may loose my booking for next year which I have already paid for my flight as well.
> Any advice? Has anyone gone to the resort and not paid this assessment? Or does anyone have any contact name(at Royal Sunset) whom they have dealt with and been told to disregard paying?
> :annoyed:




I haven't paid yet but haven't booked. I would love to know who the person(s) is who told melizzard to disregard


----------



## edward (Sep 17, 2006)

*muddeling through*

Hi everyone, OK we just had our week last month at royal sunset ( we still did not pay our special fee at that time). But we went to bank one of our weeks,  last week and suddenly they had a problem with our maintenance fee, seems they can't find that it has been paid, and we can't bank our week because of that.  Needless to say not happy with that response, because our bank said the money ended up in that part of the world.  We have not had any response as to where the money went, or what happened to it, so we have informed them we are filing police reports, contacting the state and federal attorney, econsumer, profeco and every other person that needs to be involved at an official level.  It is going to be interesting.  Needless to say this won't be pleasant for them.  They do not understand the laws under the international bilateral agreements (or rather hope we don't find out about them ) and how the FDIC and other financial institutions are involved. IE credit and debit card, and how this is far more reaching than they could ever imagine.  And to perpitrate an outright fraud, and put in an email is just stunning, I have to say it leaves me shaking my head.


----------



## wanttorelax (Sep 18, 2006)

*so is there nothing we can do as unhappy owners?*

from what I have read over several websites about Royal Sunset, owners are SOL!!

This "investment" was supposed to be our family's way of reserving a great vacation for a lifetime and now it's just been more of a headache and we haven't had the opportunity to use it yet!!!

There has to be something we can do as a collective group?  

Selling doesn't even seem to be an option unless I consider giving it away an option but not with all the money I put in to it already.

Even renting out is difficult because of the da** all-inclusive fee.  Who wants to pay the rent and then go there to find out they have to pay more.  The fee was explained to us after we had purchased.  

There has to be something!!


----------



## bestbuyer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Royal Sunset*



			
				roc said:
			
		

> I booked a few months ago for next year at the Royal Sunset and had not paid any assessment based on what I've read from other's.
> Well I got today a letter in the mail stating that their records show I have not paid this assessment and they are requesting it ASAP.
> I'm wondering if I may loose my booking for next year which I have already paid for my flight as well.
> Any advice? Has anyone gone to the resort and not paid this assessment? Or does anyone have any contact name(at Royal Sunset) whom they have dealt with and been told to disregard paying?
> :annoyed:



Well, I have a reservation booked for next year as well and suddenly I, too, received another letter in the mail from Sunset mentioning that I have not paid my assessment fee either.  Can anyone give me a name of who they spoke with regarding getting their assessment disregarded!  Txs.


----------



## wanttorelax (Oct 5, 2006)

*This is off topic but since we are all Royal Sunset owners..*

unfortunately.

Has anyone had difficulty in depositing their week into another exchange company besides RCI?

I would like to deposit my week with DAE before the year's over or I will lose  my 2005 week.  Royal is telling me that as long as the inbound guest knows that they have to pay the mandatory all-inclusive that that is fine but I still have not received my confirmation letter of my reservation. 

So I emailed Luz Salinas and now she is telling me they won't send me a confirmation until I have those fees paid upfront.  Time is ticking for me since I am near the 60day window of the week reserved.  And I still have not heard anything back about the assessment fees either-- I refused to pay because it is not in my contract, which btw is slightly different from what was posted on this board--- so I don't know if that is really the reason they are making it difficult for me to deposit my week.

FYI: in the posting of the contract terms, I noticed that there was not a percentage limitation on the MF.  Mine says the MF won't go +/- than 6%.  I would be concerned that the contract doesn't state a limitation to how much they can inflate the MF.  I may have misunderstood the wording in the other post's contract, though.

This is what is stated in my contract:
"This Maintenance Fee can never increase more than the C.P.I. of the U.S. +/- 6% for Mexican inflation combined."

just another thing with Sunset to worry about...


----------



## wanttorelax (Oct 5, 2006)

*I was able to deposit my week after all...*

but I am still curious to know if anyone has had trouble with that before and I am sure renting out weeks is another story...


----------



## Simon (Oct 27, 2006)

*Buying at Fishermen's Village*

Someone asked if Sunset is still selling. Well, in June they sold me a master suite for 2 weeks for $60,000. I guess I didn't know any better and later on I found the same thing for less than $20,000. I am trying to cancel, but they will not return my deposit of $15,800. Everyone I talk to has been ripped off by these people. In my opinion, stay away.


----------



## edward (Nov 5, 2006)

There are people contacting lawyers, and getting their money back.  All of their money back.


----------



## wanttorelax (Nov 24, 2006)

edward said:
			
		

> There are people contacting lawyers, and getting their money back.  All of their money back.




Hi Edward,

Are these people recent purchasers?  Because we have been members since 2003 and had no other option other than to do a downgrade with Sunset after they refused to cancel our contract.  We have since paid off our timeshare but would  really like to get our money back or maybe even a pro-rated amount since we have only used it once and it wasn't even at Royal Sunset but at Aruba, through the interclub.

Thanks.


----------



## freechoice (Feb 8, 2007)

*re: sunset banked week with rci*

Hi all... thought I continue and hope to keep this thread alive still

We have used the Royal Sunset to bank with RCI and this time it was banked as a COMP week which I cannot do any searches and must call an RCI rep

I was told that COMP  was COMPENSATION WEEK and when I called RS to ask why they told me that is the way they do it now. COMP week has very little trading value and this really concerns me and I like to find out if its rci that is doing it because RS is compulsory all inclusive or RS is doing this?

Did any of you RS timeshare owners know of this COMP week being rci 's way of booking the RS resort???

If so can any of you book or search online with RS?

I am speculating that the Fisherman's at Playa is booked as a regular week with searching possibilities because all inclusive is not compulsory? 

are any all inclusive MEXICAN resorts treated the same way as RS? 

hope to keep this thread alive as RS timeshare owners need all the help we can get to make sure we get our fair deals .

cheers


----------



## freechoice (Feb 9, 2007)

*re: Royal sunset optional all inclusive?*

Does anyone with Sunset have optional all inclusive? If so how does one bank with RCI? Is it banked as optional?

Still waiting for RCI to discuss with the COMPENSATION exchange. It may be that RCI is recatorgorizing all INCLUSIVE MEXICAN RESORTS as a way to penalize the disadvantage of having all inclusive

For us I feel that the ALL INCLUSIVE is the best deal for a family and couples...We tried without all inclusive in CANCUN and it was very expensive because we had to pay for everything...even per drink costs .

But Royal Sunset perhaps has the most expensive all inclusive but correct me if I am wrong.
cheers


----------



## wanttorelax (Feb 9, 2007)

freechoice said:


> Does anyone with Sunset have optional all inclusive? If so how does one bank with RCI? Is it banked as optional?
> 
> I did not bank my week with RCI because of the fees but I banked a week through DAE and I was told by RS that the inbound guest using the exchange would have to pay the AI at check in no matter what.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim in Cancun (Feb 10, 2007)

I checked with someone O know who works in reservations at Sunset and they explained that since Sunset bul banks with RCI, it has already deposited some of its inventory from a new hotel that they will be opening up soon and some of those weeks are being transferred for member exchanges and that those are classified by RCI as "comp" or bonus weeks so that they cannot be exchanged through the internet system but only through direct contact with RCI at which time they will be recognized as having the high trading power that they have which is as high or higher than what the member owns. 

I am not sure if I explained that exactly right so if you have any questions, contact the Sunset reservations dept. and not me! 

I have seen the demand for all inclusive rise over the years in the Cancun area--mostly for economic and convenience reasons but while many people still do not like it, a growing number are rquesting it. I also think that in market comparisons I have seen that the Sunset Group pricing is not at the high end of the all inclusive fee.


----------



## bestbuyer (Feb 12, 2007)

Still have not used my 2005 week at Royal Sunset.  Was originally booked to use it one day prior to the hurricane back then and then the resort let me change over to March of this year.  Found I could no longer go so, luckily, I cancelled in advance and did receive my deposit money back.  What do you think my chances are in using it so late in this 2007 year (since I only have 2007 to do so)?  I'm wondering how difficult it will be to exchange this late out for anything!


----------



## freechoice (Feb 12, 2007)

*why not try banking and see if you get COMPENSATION EXCHANGE WEEK LIKE I DID!*

Well I think you should bank as soon although I banked February and RS put my week February and banked it as COMP without letting members know about it.

When I tried to look for it online  thats when I realized my week was banked to a low low priority with few if any trades . This is very upsetting that RS would do that now I am a timeshare owner. As a timeshare owner of RS I would want the highest trading value but as COMP which RCI advises is grouped with miscellaneous weeks , bonus extra weeks  the computer software at RCI just sees my RS week as A COMP and thus I cannot search for other t/s from RCI and must call the RCI representative.

THIS IS THE KIND OF TREATMENT I GET FOR BEING A ROYAL SUNSET TIMESHARE OWNER???

If you happen to bank your RS timeshare with RCI, please let me know what RCI does with it...I like to get a general consensus with ROYAL SUNSET TIMESHARES  and how they will be banked .

THIS MAY BE A SAD SAD DAY FOR ALL SUNSET TIMESHARE OWNERS. I HOPE I AM WRONG BUT MY FEELING IS SOMETHING TERRIBLE HAS HAPPEN 

cheers and good luck


----------



## wanttorelax (Feb 12, 2007)

freechoice said:


> THIS MAY BE A SAD SAD DAY FOR ALL SUNSET TIMESHARE OWNERS. I HOPE I AM WRONG BUT MY FEELING IS SOMETHING TERRIBLE HAS HAPPEN



Just to let know, whatever RS tells you is definitely far from the truth.  It is really mind blowing to hear how they con people let alone be one of the victims that they con into buying their property.  I was a sucker too and didn't think I could do anything but I have done my research and there are plenty of other victims out there as well.  The Sunset group has an elaborate con that they have been using for years for unknowing tourists.   And from what I have also found out that hopefully numbers will speak loudly...


----------



## freechoice (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Royal Sunset*

ROYAL SUNSET did contact me by email and explained that the week banked as COMP is a regular week but agreed that it cannot be used to search online

I will follow up on what actually happens with my COMP week at RCI

cheers to all,freechoice


----------



## bestbuyer (Feb 16, 2007)

According to Luz, I still have my 2005 week to use.   Have any of you swapped your Royal Sunset week for another place (This is my first week of use since purchase in 2005)????  Obviously, now from reading all the posts, I should have stayed away from RS, but didn't know any better then, so here I am.  (So much for my "bestbuyer" name!!!! LOL)  Just wondering where some of you swapped out to and how easy was it to get.  Did you have to swap to another All-inclusive.  Thanks.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Feb 16, 2007)

I've exchanged through RCI to a one bedroom at the Mayan Palace in PV (very nice), and a 3 bedroom in Orlando that was very nice and whose name is escaping me, and also, directly through Sunset, I have exchanged to a one bedroom beachfront condo in Belize (the one is Sunset's book).

I have been happy with my exchanges, especially considering that I only own a studio with Sunset.  Therefore, the benefit of exchanging through RCI is you can get a bigger unit than usual.  None of these were AI, by the way.  I must say, however, that I do not travel during peak times, so I do not have the experience of trying to exchange into a resort during peak times.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## bestbuyer (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for this info.....Hoping to get something out of the week I have!


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures?  I was a little worried for my kids.  

To everyone else, as bad as assessments are, they are no worst than the increase in mf's that everyone in Florida and Maui have had. At least assessments are a one time thing and you know why?    

We were in Cancun in December 2005.  They were working very hard to make things nice for us. (and them too) Just be glad you arent making assessments on your homes....or the lives lost.  :annoyed:


----------



## roc (Mar 10, 2007)

*royal sunset*

I continue to hear all the negative opinions(some have been from me) about the royal sunset and have heard legal actions are forth coming against these "cons" but *really* has anyone found any legal loop holes in these contracts?
I have a right to use and it stipulates no expiry(like in the past it used to be 25yr max) and can be rolled over to sons/daughters/grandaughters etc.
Am I really stuck with this for my life as well as my kids..there kids etc...
:annoyed:


----------

